# What else should we see in South Carolina?



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 12, 2011)

We have a week booked in Hilton Head this summer, and we want to add 3 extra days after Hilton Head somewhere in South Carolina.  It would be over the 4th of July weekend.  We are flying from California & will rent a car.

These are the places I have considered, so far:
(1) CHARLESTON - looks like there is lots to do & see there.
(2) SAVANNAH - but maybe it is only worth a day trip from Hilton Head.  
(3) BEAUFORT - loved the scenery from the movies "Big Chill" and "Forest Gump", but probably best left as a day trip from Hilton Head also?

Any other suggestions for how to spend the 3 extra days?  We are not really Civil War buffs or shoppers, but we do enjoy beautiful scenery, and unique places.  I would like to be in one place for those 3 days, because we don't enjoy doing a lot of packing, unpacking, and moving hotels.  I would have considered staying on Hilton Head for the extra 3 nights, but the rental prices during the summer are horrible!

Also wondering where would be the best place to see 4th of July fireworks?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!
--- Rene


----------



## jkkee (Jan 12, 2011)

Columbia has a nice zoo and Botanical Gardens: http://www.riverbanks.org/
Thats all I have from personal experience, except we enjoyed Hilton Head area a lot.  
possibly look at http://www.thingstodo.com/states/SC/ to get some ideas, and then pick an area based on that.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 12, 2011)

Rene

Charleston would be nice, although I think it would be crowded
We stayed in Charleston at Church Street Inn for a week in Oct of 2006

One day you could just walk the historic district (possibly take a carriage ride first to get a feel for things) seeing all the grand houses.  Take a tour the Calhoun Mansion, or Edmondston-Alston House, or Aiken-Rhett House, or Nathaniel Russell House.

One day you could visit one or more plantations: Magnolia, Middleton Plantation, or Drayton Hall

And of course each night go to a great restaurant.

Charleston should have an impressive fireworks show.

Greg


----------



## jme (Jan 12, 2011)

no doubt Charleston.  crowded or not, it's not to be missed.  much more to see and do.  great restaurants, shops, history. gorgeous homes near battery.  it will be very hot, but same at all areas in SC, so just be prepared.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 12, 2011)

If you've never been to Charleston that's your choice.  It's one of the best cities in the world.  

Myrtle Beach would be fun also, but it's a decent drive, and it will be very crowded.  There are good beaches and tons to do.


----------



## tombo (Jan 12, 2011)

We love Savanna and Charleston much better than Hilton Head.Spend at least 2 days per city. If I had to pick one city I think I would choose Savanna over Charleston but it is a toss up. You could easily spend 2 full days in each city, and if you want to eat at great places you could eat at a different restaurant each meal at both cities and not eat at all of the wonderful places in Savanna and Charleston. Take the 2 day hop on hop off trolley in Savannah. They will take you all over town detailing historic sights and buildings. It is the quickest and easiest way to see the city.

In Savannah eat at the Olde Pink House (my favorite), Elizabeth on 37th, 45 Bistro, Masada Cafe, and Alligator Soul. Also the world famous The Lady and Son's is Paula Deen's restaurant which is good but not great IMO..
Mrs Wilkes is the number one must eat at place in Svaannah (followed by olde Pink House). It is only open Monday through Friday for lunch and there will be a line to get in. Food is served in bowls passed around to the other people you share a table with. You must eat here for great southern cooking at least once.  http://www.mrswilkes.com/ .

In Charleston They have waterfront area with the myriad of boats, the market to shop, antebellum homes to tour, a confederate war submarine recovered from the sea floor, and lots of history. Take a walking tour or a horse and carriage tour to really see the area.

Hymans is a must eat and it is the grandaddy of the Charleston Seafood restaurants (line every night but great food for a good price). The other must eat charleston Restaurants are Slightly North of Broad, Poogans Porch (Poogan was a dog that hung around the area and beeged for food. When the restaurant opened he became the mascot and greetedcustomers. He is buried in front of the restaurant), Charleston Grill, Hanks Seafood, Circa 1886, 82 Queen and so many more.  

Have fun and you can drive over to Savannah from HHI several days and book your additional 3 days in Charleston which is too far from HHI to make  day trips. The timeshares in Charleston are the Lodge Alley Inn and Church Street Inn. Both are downtown in the middle of the historic district and you can walk to everything from either resort.


If you like golf and/or wooded bike trails you might love HHI. We go to the beach for the beach, and there are so many places in the south with much better beaches than HHI. I went to HHI one time and it wasn't my idea of a great beach destination and I will probably never go back. If you want to see some wonderful beaches go to  Panama City, Destin, Gulf Shores, Perdido Key, Fort Walton,Grayton beach, Seaside, Watercolour, anywhere on the Florida panhandle has beaches that are much prettier than the HHI beaches. The Florida panhandle beaches have soft powdery sugar white sand and clear water. The sand on HHI is brown, and so is the water. Away from the panhandle there are other super Florida beaches at places like Fort Desoto Tampa Bay, Siesta Beach, Sanibell Island, Captiva island, the Florida Keys, and so many more fantastic Florida beaches. If you love beach vacations you might want to visit one of these in the future.

Here is a list of must see beaches in Florida: http://www.americasbestonline.net/index.php/pages/floridabeaches.html

Here is a top 25 list of US beaches:http://www.americasbestonline.net/index.php/pages/beachestop25.html

Here is the list of Dr Beaches number one choices from 1991 to 2009, and in 20 years only one South Carolina beach made the list, and that beach was on the outer banks, and not on HHI. http://www.americasbestonline.net/index.php/pages/beachestop25.html

Just some food for thought for future trips down south if you like to go to the beach.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jan 29, 2011)

Savannah is a reasonable day trip from HHI.  The trolley tours are excellent, as you can hop on and off without worrying about finding parking downtown (which is a bear).  Also, people often miss Bonaventure Cemetery, which has lovely statuary and is just generally very scenic.

Skip Lady and Sons entirely - it's completely overrated.  Locals refer to it as "that horrible place we always have to take out of town visitors".  

Mrs. Wilkes and The Pink House are fabulous.  Go hungry to both.

I like The Pirate's House for history - whether you have kids with you or not, it's fun. 

Alligator Soul is good, as is Jazz'd (tapas bar).  We also like Leoci's, Noble Fare, and Circa 1875.  Oh, and Sapphire Grill 

Honestly, I'm not sure what there is to see in Beaufort - most people seem to go there for the outlet malls.


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 31, 2011)

*Savannah walking tour*

We stayed at Hilton Head SC in December. While there, my son arranged for a private walking tour in Savannah with Bobby Davis www.exploresavannah.com 912 507 9144.

We had lunch at The Olde Pink House http://www.americascuisine.com/georg...PinkHouse.aspx The food & service were great. After lunch, we met Bobby in Reynolds Square. Bobby outlined the tour before we started. We had planned to do a ghost tour also the next day, but Bobby mentioned it was suppose to rain. So, instead, he threw in some very interesting & informative comments about ghosts during our walking tour(almost 3 hours)of all the squares in historic Savannah. We learned a lot from his commentary & had many good laughs. I highly recommend Bobby, if you want an excellent tour guide of Savannah. It was $35 each and well worth it.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  This information has been really helpful for my trip planning.  I think we will plan to see Savannah as either 1 or 2 day trips while we are in Hilton Head.  Then, we will plan to stay our 3 extra days in Charleston.  You're right, it looks like a really great city to spend some time in.  

My only dilemma at this point is whether to stay in the historic district, or not.  Three nights of hotel there will set us back about $600 because it is over the 4th of July weekend -- ouch!  We can stay 3 nights outside of the historic district for half of that price & commute in.  Another option, might be to stay somewhere cheaper (outskirts) for that expensive Saturday night, then just have 2 nights in Charleston.  The costs of this trip just keep mounting higher and higher, and it's hard to choose exactly where is the best place to cut corners.  

Thanks for all the suggestions and input.  I am starting to get really excited about all there is to see & do in South Carolina.

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## shagnut (Jan 31, 2011)

Well Renee, it sure would be good to see you again!! It seems like it was only yesterday we were in Canada!!  What a wonderful trip.

I suppose it would be selfish of me to suggest you come to Myrtle Beach instead as Kelli & I will be there starting the 4th, but I will be nice and suggest you go to Charleston . It is a beautiful city & MB is like a honky tonk.  MB will be hotter than hades  and crowded and I still can't believe I'm going that week, but I got a 2br at the Maritime.  If I hadn't already invited my "other family" I would have invited you to stay with us. So close but yet so far.  Have a wonderful time on vacation.  shaggy


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2011)

Pay the money and stay in the historic district. Parking is hard to find and expensive. If you stay in the historic district you can tour town, walk to the room to cool off, tour some more, go to the room and shower before walking to supper. I stayed out of the historic district one time and it was fight the traffic in, look for parking, pay for parking, and stay longer than we wanted because we didn't want to lose our parking spot. All day and night in Charleston in the hot humid South Carolina summers will wear you out. There is nothing like going back to the room to cool off once or twice without having to get in a car. We would go back to the room to eat lunch and cool down during the hottest mid day sun. Plus at night have drinks with your meals and walk back to the room with no worries about driving. If you stay in the historic district for 3 days  doubt you will crank your car until it s time to leave. I would pay the extra money and stay in the historic district.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm biased because I live downtown Charleston. Savannah is lovely but there's nothing quite like Charleston. Worth the extra money to stay downtown for the experience and how handy it will be to walk everywhere. 

Everyone has their own taste but I simply have to say that locals shake their heads and joke saying that Hyman's must start the line by paying people to stand there. It's a tourist trap to us.  Personally, I'd just as soon go to Red Lobster.


----------



## legalfee (Feb 1, 2011)

Glynda said:


> I'm biased because I live downtown Charleston. Savannah is lovely but there's nothing quite like Charleston. Worth the extra money to stay downtown for the experience and how handy it will be to walk everywhere.
> 
> Everyone has their own taste but I simply have to say that locals shake their heads and joke saying that Hyman's must start the line by paying people to stand there. It's a tourist trap to us.  Personally, I'd just as soon go to Red Lobster.



You are correct about Hymans. I like 82 Queen.


----------



## dmorea (Feb 1, 2011)

"we do enjoy beautiful scenery, and unique places."


Try to fit a lunch in here!  Its unique and beautiful and charmingly southern! 
Its about a half hour drive from hilton head... well worth it! 

http://www.palmettobluffresort.com


----------



## Glynda (Feb 1, 2011)

*82 Queen*



legalfee said:


> You are correct about Hymans. I like 82 Queen.




We had a bad experience at 82 Queen many years ago so stayed away for a long time.  It's the closest restaurant to our house so we went back last year and it was very good!  I love their crab cake and their grouper.  Yum!


----------



## mecllap (Feb 1, 2011)

In Hilton Head -- have a meal at Dye's Gullah Fixin's  (near Tuesday Morning -- kind of near Wal-mart).  
On your day trip to Beaufort -- you might want to stop in at the USMC visitor center at PI (haven't seen it yet, but have heard it's worth a visit).


----------



## Greg G (Feb 1, 2011)

Rene

The Charleston historic district is really beautiful.
http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/CharlestonSCSept2006#

Greg


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2011)

Try Hyman's and see what you think. Don't let a couple of people talk you out of it. There is no restaurant anywhere that everyone loves. I never miss Hymans when I am in town and I have never had a bad meal there. 

A lot of times locals look down on the places the tourists frequent. When I go to Tuscaloosa I usually eat at Dreamland which consistently has the best ribs I have ever eaten. There are always crowds and the ribs are always great. 2 of my friends who live in Tuscaloosa say why do you go there, it is a tourist trap? They feel that Archibald's across the river is much better because that is where all the locals go. I have eaten at Archibald's with them and still prefer Dreamland. Dreamland has huge crowds and often there is a wait while Archibalds is rarely  crowded. Year after year people line up for Dreamland ribs and they even fed ex them to people. Dreamland has expanded to other cities and locals in Birmingham and Huntsville tell me that they aren't good in their hometown like they are in Tuscaloosa. Locals everywhere seem to like to frequent places where tourists do not frequent. I do appreciate the locals eating other places, otherwise the popular tourist locations would be even more crowded.

Read the reviews from trip adviser and notice where most of the reviewers are from. Most are southern and most are repeat customers. 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...eafood-Charleston_South_Carolina.html#REVIEWS

I would not go to a tourist trap with poor food more than once, and most people wouldn't become repeat customers of bad food just because the place has a good reputation. I will eat at Hymans and Poogans Porch the next time I go to Charleston for sure. These are my 2 favorites but not nearly the only great restaurants in town.

 I also like 82 queen for a couple of their dishes and for their atmosphere, but they are too pricey for the food offered and your choices are very limited. Shrimp and grits hymans $14.95, Shrimp and grits 82 queen $24.95. 2 crab cakes 82 queen cost $27, 2 crab cakes at hymans $16.95. 82 Queen charges $21 for fried chicken and mac and cheese which is a rip off price for something that should be $9.95. 82 queen has 13 total entrees at night of which I only like 3 or 4. hymans has 40 or more entrees, platters, combinations,  plus daily specials on fish and other seafood. At hymans I always have a hard time choosing between all of the wonderful choices. The portions are bigger at hymans, the choices are much more numerous and varied at Hymans, and the prices are much better at Hymans with the same quality of food IMO.
http://www.82queen.com/menus/dinner/
http://www.hymanseafood.com/files/file/Hymans_Seafood_Menu.pdf

If you eat at Hymans and don't think you got a great meal for a great price I am sorry for misleading you. However if you enjoy it like we do you are welcome and you will become a repeat customer too. Go once and decide for yourself.


----------



## PalmettoMom (Feb 2, 2011)

I love Charleston, but I agree that it would be a good idea to rotate between indoor and outdoor activities, because it is HOT.  I would definitely walk along the Battery--the houses are gorgeous.  The Edmiston-Alston house is right there, too.  Also, you may want to check out Rainbow Row, just a few blocks away.  They probably cover it on one of the tours, if you decide to do that.  They have walking tours, including ghost tours.  They have a visitor's center down there which could probably give you lots of ideas.  If you go to the Market, I would go as early in the morning as you can.  It's always packed.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 2, 2011)

*Tourists*

I believe that I stated that everyone has different taste. I don't avoid restuarants because tourists go there.  Tourists go to just about every restuarant downtown Charleston. Tourists are our lifeblood and I am happy to be among them. I am often one myself. I've eaten at Hyman's four times with large and small groups and not one of us liked our meals.  That's why I don't go back to Hyman's. I've spoken to many others who feel the same. None of us understand the lines.  

I don't like Poogan's Porch anymore either.  It used to be one of our favorites but we feel it's changed.  So you and I can just agree to disagree on those two.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 2, 2011)

dmorea said:


> "we do enjoy beautiful scenery, and unique places."
> 
> 
> Try to fit a lunch in here!  Its unique and beautiful and charmingly southern!
> ...




I'll second the motion to go to Palmetto Bluff.   We try to catch lunch at Buffalo's early, around 11, to beat the rush.   They have an interesting group of books for sale that I like to peruse while waiting for the food to arrive at the table.   For fun I bought one on Gullah cooking.   If there's a famine in our area I can always try my hand at "A Pot of Coon".   Of course, Buffalo's menu is very current and "foodie" conscious.   

There's been lots of great suggestions in this thread but I'd like to add a couple more for day trips while you're on the island.   You mentioned Beaufort--it's doable in a day trip.   We took one of their walking tours in the evening.   It turned out to be focused on the local history via cemeteries.   Very typical of this area.   My sister has a restaurant in Beaufort when I was a teen and ghost stories are rampant.   Her restaurant even had it's resident ghost.   I took my daughter through the town in November and I wanted to show her the beach I'd go to when visiting my sister:  http://www.huntingisland.com/   On the drive back I told her about Frogmore:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frogmore,_South_Carolina and how when we would drive past there was just a sign "Frogmore" but there was an atmosphere of a local culture reminiscent of "rural woods Old South".   I couldn't find the sign and it now seems to have been brought into the new century with businesses capitalizing on it's culture. 

In Charleston, I didn't see anyone mention Jestine's Kitchen or Hominey Grill.   Both of these are very popular.

One post mentioned Columbia.   Because of the time of year I'd pass.   My sister lives there and escapes on summer weekends to the cooler hills of NC.   Because of it's interior location the summers there are very hot and uncomfortable.   Unlike getting a breeze off the ocean on the coast.   

If you decide on Charleston have you considered a B & B on the Battery?   When we walk by I dream of spending a couple days in one of those.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 2, 2011)

*Hominy*

Hominy Grill is a little off the beaten path but very good.  I prefer Virginia's to Jestines for Southern cooking.  There is a new restuarant called "Husk" between Poogan's Porch and 82 Queen that serves only ingredients from the South that is very good, though expensive and a little heavy on the pork (bacon lard butter, bacon relish, etc.).  Reservations are needed right now as they're getting a lot of press. The renovation they did on the property is fantastic!


----------



## PalmettoMom (Feb 3, 2011)

I would pass on Riverbanks Zoo in Columbia also.  It is one of the best zoos in th nation, but it is more fun when the weather is more pleasant because the animals are more active.  Even the animals don't want to do anything when it's so hot out!


----------

